# First Go With My Ez Detail Brush



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

After recently receiving my Ez Detail Brush (thanx to the group buy) decided that I couldn't leave my alloys filthy no longer. The Car was cleaned just before its recent service (just so they would feel they needed to wash it). It has done about 600 miles since its last wash and due to a lack of rain was looking good.

Before:


































A bucket of Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo and Conditioner + NXT Car Wash Mix (seem to make drying the car much easier), for the wheels I also had Hot Rims All wheel cleaner (getting tempted by Bilberry tho) and the EZ Detail Brush.









Rinse









Spray the Alloy Wheel Cleaner On and Waited a few seconds:

















Afters:

























For the first time with the detail brush I found it very easy to use and a real time saver. I will be able to do away with getting the trolley jack out so much now. The wheels were waxed afterwards to ensure some protection.

Thanx for reading, 
Christian


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a cracking brush i have two although the other ones still in the box lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

it is a great bit of kit. i used mine today on a vw passat though and it got wedged between the wheel and the brake disc! luckily i managed to get it out by pushing the end down and straightening it out.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

panama said:


> it is a great bit of kit. i used mine today on a vw passat though and it got wedged between the wheel and the brake disc! luckily i managed to get it out by pushing the end down and straightening it out.


Got mine in the group buy a couple of weeks ago- good brush and very pleased with it

I did the same on my Audi and got it stuck but managed to wiggle it free - show the tolerances on the vehicles - not much room at all!

Despite that did at first class job on the wheels:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanx 4 the comments, i seems ok considering the 15" wheels are small the brakes are also quite tiny.

Christian


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

They are great brushes. Somehow I got mine stuck slightly in the stone guard around the disc and yanked the rubber tip off but managed to find it and stick it back on with some of that plastic metal stuff to make sure it wouldn't come loose again.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Very pleased with mine too!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Can anyone kindly link me to this 'EZ' wheel brush?! It seems I must, must purchase.

Thanking you!!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Jimmeh said:


> Can anyone kindly link me to this 'EZ' wheel brush?! It seems I must, must purchase.
> 
> Thanking you!!


It's got me tempted too!

Available from MOTORGEEK

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very pleased with my EZ Detail brush, great for doing my Mondeo ST wheels. :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

wow, i wondered what the brush looked liked, saw it on the group buy. didn't know what it looked liked, but looks ace. another thing to ad to my list ;-)


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

I have one on the way and I can't wait to use in on the Mini Cooper. Now I won't have to crawl around behind the wheels to clean the reverse sides! I've been using OXO brushes, which are very good quality, but they just don't have the REACH that the EZ does.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i might be tempted into buying one of these. I bought a Megs wheel brush last week. I used it on my car a few days ago, then on my dads 182 Cup, now all the bristles are bent and it looks more like a drowned rat than a wheels brush. I was careful not to be too harsh on it too as i thought it might go that way, but its still gubbed


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Sandro said:


> i might be tempted into buying one of these. I bought a Megs wheel brush last week. I used it on my car a few days ago, then on my dads 182 Cup, now all the bristles are bent and it looks more like a drowned rat than a wheels brush. I was careful not to be too harsh on it too as i thought it might go that way, but its still gubbed


Don't be tempted - just go and buy one - they are the best wheel brushes i have used - top rating!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive got a shopping list already for when i get paid  i just ordered everything i thought i needed 3 weeks ago, now i want more again :|


----------



## r8bwt (Jan 21, 2008)

Wish I'd bouth one of these instead of a meguiars wheel brush, used mine once and it's starting to look tired as well! Did get a meguiars wheel face bruch though and that is surprisinlgy good for cleaning the wheel face!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cant beat the EZ brush along with a swissvax wheel brush best wheel combo out imo.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Don't be tempted - just go and buy one - they are the best wheel brushes i have used - top rating!


Got to agree with adrian on this, i`ve bought loads of kit lately but the brush has got to be the best i`ve used, cant fault the guys at motorgeek either :thumb:


----------



## Carlylove (Mar 11, 2008)

Are these any good?

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=45


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Cant beat the EZ brush along with a swissvax wheel brush best wheel combo out imo.


Ditto:thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Yet another product to add to the list of "buys". Does it ever end LOL


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> Yet another product to add to the list of "buys". Does it ever end LOL


It won't 

The EZ Detail Brush is really really good. Just be sure to keep it clean and once in a while put it in a bucket with hot water, so the bristles can "reset" themselfs.


----------

